
Tech firms aren't biggest users of H-1B visas - MR4D
https://www.axios.com/tech-firms-arent-biggest-filers-of-visa-applications-2226392488.html
======
MR4D
There is a great graphic on this page that shows that the 5 biggest tech firms
together would only be the third biggest user of H1-B visas.

------
DrScump
They aren't counting outsourcing firms as "tech firms"?

